# Bees at the Albuquerque Balloon Fiesta



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Kids and grandkids made a point of taking a photo in front of the bee balloons at the Albuquerque Balloon Fiesta. There are three of them.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

I saw a photo somewhere on the net of them as the balloons were lifting off. The bee balloons were still anchored and not in the air. Cool photos. Weren't they all a little different from each other?


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

I think they are a little different. I think it's Mom, Dad, and a baby.


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

That's an awesome photo Barry! G


----------



## flyin-lowe (May 15, 2014)

I've been there for that once. My brother lives out there and got to help crew for a balloon for the week. Got to take a nice high balloon ride also. It's something to see.


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

biggraham610 said:


> That's an awesome photo Barry! G


Not to mention, Nice looking Family Barry. :thumbsup: G


----------

